# Slingshot lovers. How do you do！！！



## lyx121 (Jul 24, 2017)

Here, slingshot lovers are good friends!!!
I am a slingshot enthusiast from Chengdu, china. He is also a professional archery coach. He loves slingshot. Hope to communicate with you and study together!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Welcome to the forum, lots to study here


----------



## lyx121 (Jul 24, 2017)

raventree78

Thank you for your enthusiasm. Let's talk and study here!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Greetings


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## lyx121 (Jul 24, 2017)

devils son in law

Hello, hello


----------



## lyx121 (Jul 24, 2017)

bojoe

Ha-ha！ It's a pleasure to communicate with the slingshot enthusiasts here.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## dirtbag (Jan 3, 2015)

Welcome, this is a great place to learn.


----------



## lyx121 (Jul 24, 2017)

Tag dirtbag

Thank you for your friendly interaction with me. I've got a lot of friends here since I came here. I'm so happy!


----------



## Burtini (May 16, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## lyx121 (Jul 24, 2017)

Burtini

Thank you very much


----------



## Blacksmith (Jul 6, 2017)

你好 (I hope Google translate got that right. It's supposed to be 'Ni hao')
Nice to see you here!
Are there many people in your area that practice this hobby?


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

请用英语我不明白华语。。。j/k


----------



## lyx121 (Jul 24, 2017)

Blacksmith

Hello. Your Google interpreter is very correct! Yes, there are many Chinese slingshot sports enthusiasts. They are very fond of this ancient sport. And in October 28, 2017, there is a large China slingshot tournament like the whole world, slingshot enthusiasts have come to become a participant. You can go to see http://zgdgss.com; there are more involved in the introduction and measures introduced.


----------



## lyx121 (Jul 24, 2017)

tastetickles

Hello You're right. My English is not good, and now I communicate with you by means of translation. Ha-ha！！！

I hope you understand！


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

lyx121 said:


> tastetickles
> 
> Hello You're right. My English is not good, and now I communicate with you by means of translation. Ha-ha！！！
> I hope you understand！


跟你开个玩笑，我也是华人哈哈


----------



## lyx121 (Jul 24, 2017)

tastetickles

呵呵。很高兴在这里认识你。你现在是在那里生活工作？我是在中国成都。


----------



## lyx121 (Jul 24, 2017)

Slingshot enthusiasts in Chengdu, China


----------



## lyx121 (Jul 24, 2017)

Slingshot enthusiasts in Chengdu, China
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

lyx121 said:


> tastetickles
> 呵呵。很高兴在这里认识你。你现在是在那里生活工作？我是在中国成都。


我来之文莱，是名教师。也刚开始玩


----------



## lyx121 (Jul 24, 2017)

tastetickles

呵呵，来自文莱的同胞很高兴在这里与你认识。我是一名从事射箭运动的职业射箭教练员。接触弹弓的时间也只有两年多。只是我感觉弹弓这个群众体育运动很有意思。也很有前途。我希望它早一天能走进竞争技体育的殿堂。所以我现在很关注它。
非常欢迎你来成都游玩。做客。


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

lyx121 said:


> tastetickles
> 
> 呵呵，来自文莱的同胞很高兴在这里与你认识。我是一名从事射箭运动的职业射箭教练员。接触弹弓的时间也只有两年多。只是我感觉弹弓这个群众体育运动很有意思。也很有前途。我希望它早一天能走进竞争技体育的殿堂。所以我现在很关注它。
> 非常欢迎你来成都游玩。做客。


Wow you are a professional archery coach, looks like I can learn a lot from you...


----------



## lyx121 (Jul 24, 2017)

tastetickles

Ha-ha。 There are many differences between archery and slingshot. I also need to study. Let's make progress together. If you want to shoot an arrow. I can give you a lot of advice. I have many professional archery students in china. 2008 Beijing Olympic games. China archery coach Feng Yanchao, he is my student.


----------



## lyx121 (Jul 24, 2017)

tastetickles

Ha-ha。 There are many differences between archery and slingshot. I also need to study. Let's make progress together. If you want to learn archery. I can give you a lot of advice. I have many professional archery students in china. 2008 Beijing Olympic games. China archery coach Feng Yanchao, he is my student.


----------



## lyx121 (Jul 24, 2017)

tastetickles

Ha-ha。 There are many differences between archery and slingshot. I also need to study. Let's make progress together. If you want to learn archery. I can give you a lot of advice. I have many professional archery students in china. 2008 Beijing Olympic games. Chinese archery coach Feng Yanchao, he is my student.


----------

